# Mk3 sunroof repair.



## Jotalance (May 31, 2009)

Yeah so I have had my golf for about a year and about the 1st week of having it I drove in what appered to be a hurricane and got all that wonderful cold water in my interior on my way to work. I did a quick fix by using silicon to seal my sunroof and know i kind of want to put the sunroof to use. I know i need to take my headliner off to get to it, but i wanted to know if anybody has ever took on this project just to get some tips. My sunroof motor works it looks like the rail isn't aligned well. I guess i can take some pictures of it and put it up.Or if there is a form on this already. That would be great.
Thanks.
-Jp










_Modified by Jotalance at 9:38 AM 6-6-2009_


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Mk3 sunroof repair. (Jotalance)*

We haven't had a hurricane in Florida since 2006, that was just an afternoon rain shower by South Florida standards... When that much rain comes with an 80+mph cross wind, then _maybe_ you can call it a hurricane.
Search the Corrado forum. The Corrado owner's are all experts on the sunroof system, and what's wrong with it. We all recommend you replace your roof mechanism with the guts from a B4 Passat which is less prone to breaking. 
While you're at it, clean the leaves and junk out of the drains in the 3 corners of your sunroof. The sunroof system was always designed to leak slightly, the rain drain system is what kept it from leaking on your head until now... When the drains get plugged, then it drains on your head.


----------



## Jotalance (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Mk3 sunroof repair. (where_2)*

Going to defiantly check out the corrado forms. I did clean out the drains before I sciliconed the roof. Im going ot have to tackle the sunroof thing next week just noticed my clutch is slipping and want to attack that before it bites me in the ass... But thanks man. I'll post pick of the repair when I get to it. As of whats wrong with the sunroof, I believe that the rails aren't lining up. The right side looks like its about pfft...2mm off so it doesn't seal properly


_Modified by Jotalance at 5:38 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## mino210 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Mk3 sunroof repair. (Jotalance)*

i just helped my brother with his and it takes a full day with all the necessary parts. dont order a new one cuz his came broken. if you have a scrap yard near you it would help as well as someone else for moral support. his problem was the trak was broken and its made out of graphite so it breaks easily. p.s.your gonna get greasy


----------

